# Re-entry practice



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Took me a good while to upload (mac and osx with chrome does not like to upload to youtube) but here is me starring in a pretty smooth (haha) SOT re-entry video.
Cleeland bight, Phillip Island in ner perfect conditions, in April 2013.

I left my fishing gear on shore, the conditions were great and the kayak I own has very little freeboard, so I found this exercise very easy. I have yet to try this in 2' chop, with a stiff breeze, so I have lots to learn still. However, I feel much safer on the yak knowing I can get back on in a hurry if need be (especialy as a recent vyak report shows 2.5m bronze whaler shark in port melbourne, a frequent haunt of mine)






Get out and practice, if you dont already.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Deefa said:


> I have yet to try this in 2' chop, with a stiff breeze, so I have lots to learn still. However, I feel much safer on the yak knowing I can get back on in a hurry if need be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dee on the very sensible attitude of developing this skill. It is the most useful single skill a yakker can have, cause regardless of paddle and balance skills, you can still go over (I fell once off in about 15 knots  ).

My suggestion is to gradually up the difficulty by practicing in windier and choppier conditions (with an on shore wind). A few things happen when it is rough:

1. You are less likely to be composed.
2. The kayak and paddle can separate from you quickly.
3. It is harder to do.
4. If it is cold water, you must first get your breathing under control, or you are setting yourself up for a fail. One fail increases the chance that the second one will not work either.

As it gets quite rough, try to manoeuvre to the downwind side of the kayak before trying the re-entry. If you fail, you, the yak and the paddle are still together (more or less).

Once again, top marks for a sensible attitude to safety!


----------

